# Mesick area



## cdavid202 (Jan 29, 2011)

Anyone hunting up in the mesick or caddilac area? If so I'm just lookin for some reports on how its going up there.

Thanks,
C

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

This will be the best weekend of the season up here.


----------



## cdavid202 (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome thank you. I have never hunted there but may come up and try my luck this weekend.

C

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bowonly (Oct 31, 2006)

found eight last weekend all old and dry, bugs are thick!


----------



## Birddog1977 (Apr 2, 2013)

I found an area around Baldwin that had produced quite a few black morels a few weeks ago. Headed back up this weekend. Would like to take my family out looking. My question is, will the yellows/whites follow in the SAME area? Thanks for the help.


----------



## cdavid202 (Jan 29, 2011)

Birddog1977 said:


> I found an area around Baldwin that had produced quite a few black morels a few weeks ago. Headed back up this weekend. Would like to take my family out looking. My question is, will the yellows/whites follow in the SAME area? Thanks for the help.


No. They host from different trees. Almost all the time you will not find whites/yellows were you find blacks and vise versa. I think up there the main tree to look for is dying ash but i would also look hard for dying elms.

C


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

cdavid202 said:


> No. They host from different trees. Almost all the time you will not find whites/yellows were you find blacks and vise versa. I think up there the main tree to look for is dying ash but i would also look hard for dying elms.
> 
> C


Not 100% true. I have ash tree that hosts blacks and whites, sometimes side by side. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cdavid202 (Jan 29, 2011)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Not 100% true. I have ash tree that hosts blacks and whites, sometimes side by side.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That's y i said almost.

C

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Birddog1977 (Apr 2, 2013)

I checked the spot yesterday and was pleasantly surprised to find 50 or so whites. Thanks for the replies.


----------

